# WOC - Naughty Nautical MAY 1ST



## dominichulinda (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think this has been posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Are you getting anything from this collection?? 

If so do tell what your getting.
-------------

Lipstick

Buoy-o-buoy Sheer light pink with multi-dimensional pearlized pigments (glaze)
Party Mate Creamy neutral pink brown (lustre)
Ahoy, There! Sheer midtone pink (lustre)
Port Red Yellow red with gold pearlized pigments (frost)




Lustreglass


Hey Sailor Blue plum pink with white pearlized particles (lustre)
Ensign Peachy pink with white and gold pearlized pigments (lustre)
Love Knot Sheer pink with blue and white duochrome (lustre)
Bateaux Neutral brown peach with white frost (lustre)



Eyeshadow


Shore Leave Pale frosty cream (veluxe pearl)
Illegal Cargo Mid-tone frosty greyed plum (frost)
Submarine Mid-tone frosty clear blue (frost)
Meet the Fleet Matte midnight blue (matte)
Pandamonium Frosty gunmetal with whtie pearlized pigments (lustre) 



Pigment


Lark About Sheer frosty white blue (frost)
Mutiny Sky blue with gold pearlized pigments (frost)
Lovely Lily Lilac with red pearlized pigments (frost)
Bell-bottom Blue Frosty blue with white pearlized pigments (frost)


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Apr 21, 2008)

YAY!!! i want...

Lipstick
Buoy-o-buoy Sheer light pink with multi-dimensional pearlized pigments (glaze)
Port Red Yellow red with gold pearlized pigments (frost)

Lustreglass
Love Knot Sheer pink with blue and white duochrome (lustre)
Bateaux Neutral brown peach with white frost (lustre) 

Pigment
Mutiny Sky blue with gold pearlized pigments (frost)
Lovely Lily Lilac with red pearlized pigments (frost)


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 21, 2008)

Not sure I'm waiting for swatches/seeing in person but probably just a couple of lustreglasses; Ensign, Love Knot and Bateau.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 21, 2008)

I ordered:

*Shadows:*
Illegal Cargo 
 Submarine 
 Meet the Fleet

*Pigments:*
 Mutiny 
 Bell-bottom 

Love Knot lip glass! Can't wait for it all to arrive


----------



## aziajs (Apr 21, 2008)

I might get Mutiny Sky and Port Red.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 21, 2008)

Lipstick

love glaze...so buildable and smooth..Buoy-o-buoy Sheer light pink with multi-dimensional pearlized pigments (glaze)
Party Mate Creamy neutral pink brown (lustre)
Ahoy, There! Sheer midtone pink (lustre)

Lustreglass
i'm wondering if this is like viva glam vi special edition...Hey Sailor Blue plum pink with white pearlized particles (lustre)
Ensign Peachy pink with white and gold pearlized pigments (lustre)
Love Knot Sheer pink with blue and white duochrome (lustre)
Bateaux Neutral brown peach with white frost (lustre)


Eyeshadow
I might get this because the texture is like "hey" from fafi line ..and its nice and soft..Shore Leave Pale frosty cream (veluxe pearl)

This kind of looks like "quarry" e/s...so hmm...but I know it would go good with "girl friendly" p/p from the fafi line...Illegal Cargo Mid-tone frosty greyed plum (frost)

I maybe want this since I have the rollickin p/p..and I'm getting int to blues...wondering if this is similar to electric eel...Submarine Mid-tone frosty clear blue (frost)

hmm..I wasn't going to get this ...until I seen WOC put this on her list to get ...wondering if this is similar to "howzat" from the fafi quad 1...Meet the Fleet Matte midnight blue (matte)


----------



## neezer (Apr 21, 2008)

probably mess up and get everything. lol minus pigments.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Apr 21, 2008)

I think I am really going to like this collection. The lipsticks alone look like they will really work for us. The eye shadows are nice too and I looove blues but I think most of them will be dupe-able. Either way, I am super excited about this!!


----------



## seymone25 (Apr 21, 2008)

Everything..


----------



## damsel (Apr 21, 2008)

i plan on getting *buoy-o-buoy* and *ahoy, there!* lipsticks. i also want to get *mutiny* pigment. that will prob. be it...


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 22, 2008)

Umm, everything looks so nice, but I'm going to sit this collection out. I'm going to wait and see if my local CCO will have anything. I was too through when I saw FAFI Lipglasses and Beauty Powders at the CCO when I paid full price at the counter.


----------



## halal_beauty (Apr 22, 2008)

i will probably get all of the pigments and lustreglasses, a couple of shadows and maybe one lipstick.  or i will stay to my true shopaholic form, get one of everything, and what i don't use (or open), i can take to ghana and give it to the in-laws LOL!


----------



## braidey (Apr 22, 2008)

All of the lustreglasses....


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 22, 2008)

I might get Lovely Lily or Mutiny pigment but don't know what else. Wonder when this will come out in Oz?


----------



## janelovesyou (Apr 22, 2008)

Right now, I want:
 Pandamonium e/s
Illegal Cargo e/s

  Mutiny p/g
  Lovely Lilly p/g
  Bell-bottom Blue p/g

Not sure about the lip products though


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so excited I got invited to a special pre-view of the line!

I can't wait to go!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 22, 2008)

*Buoy-o-buoy, Ensign and Bateaux*


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AfricanaEyes* 

 
_I think I am really going to like this collection. The lipsticks alone look like they will really work for us. The eye shadows are nice too and *I looove blues but I think most of them will be dupe-able.* Either way, I am super excited about this!!_

 
Took the words out of my mouth!  They look like things we've seen before.  I will probably look at a few Lustreglasses (I love the formula) and give everything else a fair chance, but I have to see it in person.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll prob get the l/s & l/g 
blue shadows do not look good on me @ all


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 22, 2008)

I have been searching for blue that don't go greenish on me...let's hope these work!

I'll get Pandemonium for sure...


----------



## crystalado (Apr 22, 2008)

As far as e/s I am thinking submarine, illegal cargo and pandemonium.  Lipsticks are party mate and ahoy there, and lustreglass hey sailor and love knot.  And last but not least  I think I may want the stowaway quad. I am not too sure about this one yet!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 22, 2008)

I think I'll get Ahoy There l/s and a few lustreglasses (coz I have never tried them and it's about time). I'm also eyeing the Mutinity piggie. I may change my mind once I see swatched though...


----------



## marielle78 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm getting pandemonium and illegal cargo.  I'll have to see about the lipsticks and glosses.


----------



## amber_j (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmm, not sure. The more swatches I see and the more people post about NN, the less I want to get...

Think I'll probably just stick with the pigments:
Mutiny
Lovely Lilly
Bell-bottom Blue

I've spent way too much on MAC these past couple of months, and I want to get a few items from Neo Sci-Fi when that comes out.


----------



## ohsoshy (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_All of the lustreglasses...._

 
and maybe Party Mate


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm getting Ensign for sure. I want the Mutiny pigment but I never wear blue e/s!lol its just so pretty.

Im gonna check out Buoy o buoy, party mate & ahoy there too =)


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 29, 2008)

I ordered PartyMate, Shore Leave, the pink glosses. I was going to get Illegal Cargo, but it just seems like it is Shale.


----------



## damsel (Apr 29, 2008)

ahhhh i can't wait for thurs!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_YAY!!! i want...

Lipstick
Buoy-o-buoy Sheer light pink with multi-dimensional pearlized pigments (glaze)
Port Red Yellow red with gold pearlized pigments (frost)

Lustreglass
Love Knot Sheer pink with blue and white duochrome (lustre)
Bateaux Neutral brown peach with white frost (lustre) 

Pigment
Mutiny Sky blue with gold pearlized pigments (frost)
Lovely Lily Lilac with red pearlized pigments (frost)_

 
This is exactly what I purchased.  I cant wait to get 'em!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 29, 2008)

It came online this afternoon in the UK and I picked up Munity pigment, bateaux l/g (I'm sure I've had this before), stowaway quad and pandemonium e/s


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 29, 2008)

I got my stuff on sunday. It's a nice collection.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 29, 2008)

Hmm...I don't really dig blue shadow on me. Maybe a couple of the lustreglasses and perhaps the Lilac piggy. That's about it. Everything else I can dupe or i'm okay with not having.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Apr 30, 2008)

Honestly, I'm not that excited about this collection.  Most of the colors are extremely close to colors that I already have.  I try really, really hard to not buy colors that are a slight tint off in color of shades that I already have.  I'm passing on this one.


----------



## f!erce (May 1, 2008)

Ok ladies I just received my shipment and I am about 50/50 satisfied with it.  Now mind you this is based on just swatching the items on my arm so maybe if I decide to keep the things that didnt "wow" me it will sway my opinion.  I ordered the following:

*Port Red l/s*- I think it is BEAUTIFUL.  A very nice color for our varied skin tones

*Buoy o Buoy l/s* - on my lips it looks like I only put on lip conditioner or tinted chap stick or something.  This may be going back.  I even tried to put Bateaux on it, yeah nothing...

*Bateaux l/g*- very nice.  This is right up my alley and I know I am going to wear it out so I may need to stock up on it

*Meet the Fleet e/s* - uh, yeah not grabbing me right now.  i guess its useful for a smoky look but on my arm right now it just looks like dirt.  I like my Black Tied and Beauty Marked better, I guess those dont compare really...

*Pandamonium e/s *- I like it.  I guess the colors with the flecks is more my thing so I guess I need to keep Meet the Fleet since I wanted more matte colors...

*Mutiny pigment* - is just as wonderful as people have been saying.  I love it

*Bell Bottom Blue* - same as Mutiny in my opinion, it looks beautiful but for me the pigments can really do no wrong so maybe I am biased

I apologize for the lack of pics but I dont know where my boyfriend put our camera since we thought I was going to have the baby last night.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS. MAC's shipping is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## braidey (May 1, 2008)

I went to MAC this morning to buy all 4 of the Lustreglasses and was totally disappointed. The only lustreglass that I liked was Hey Sailor, the rest were to pale.  The only l/s that I liked were Port Red and Party Mate.


NW45


----------



## dominichulinda (May 1, 2008)

I posted more in "Swatch" section


----------



## brownsuga lady (May 1, 2008)

I think i'm passing on it. The only thing I really wanted were some of the lippies but I think I have similar shades so it's not necessary to have. And the Lilac piggy looks like Peark of the Earth shadow that's in one of my holiday collection eye palettes. So yeah. I'm good. I don't wear red lips enough to grab Port Red...plus I have 2 red lippies that I love when i'm going for that bold look. This collection is just meh to me.


----------



## amber_j (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Hmm, not sure. The more swatches I see and the more people post about NN, the less I want to get...

Think I'll probably just stick with the pigments:
Mutiny
Lovely Lilly
Bell-bottom Blue

I've spent way too much on MAC these past couple of months, and I want to get a few items from Neo Sci-Fi when that comes out._

 
Oh wow! I managed to get to the Covent Garden store today about 20 minutes before it closed to swatch the NN products.

I thought I would only like the p/m, but boy was I wrong. Illegal Cargo is back on my wishlist, and has been joined by Pandamonium and Shore Leave. Shore Leave!?! I thought that would be way too light and chalky on me, but it is beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Gotta love those Veluxe Pearls, lol. I've also put Bateaux and Hey Sailor l/g back on my list... Sigh... Time to start saving.

Neo Sci-Fi who?


----------



## dominichulinda (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Oh wow! I managed to get to the Covent Garden store today about 20 minutes before it closed to swatch the NN products.

I thought I would only like the p/m, but boy was I wrong. Illegal Cargo is back on my wishlist, and has been joined by Pandamonium and Shore Leave. Shore Leave!?! I thought that would be way too light and chalky on me, but it is beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta love those Veluxe Pearls, lol. I've also put Bateaux and Hey Sailor l/g back on my list... Sigh... Time to start saving.

Neo Sci-Fi who? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hi, what's your foundation  color??


----------



## Smiles7 (May 2, 2008)

I thought I was going to skip out on this collection, but I went down to the Mac store anyway to check out the collection and I must say the colors are very pretty!  I purchased Shore Leave, Submarine, Bell Bottom Blue, and Hey Sailor (and a bunch of other stuff from their permanent line). 

To be quite honest, I don't really purchase pigments because one would last me a lifetime, but the eye makeup on the MUA (she looked like she's NC 50 or something) looked absolutely amazinggggg.  Ofcourse, I asked what she was wearing and she said the blue was Bell Bottom Blue so I just had to have it.  I don't think the color payoff is so great on Submarine but I have a blue shadestick type of thing from the HIP line, it looks really nice on top of that.  Ironically, I don't even like blue shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## redecouverte (May 2, 2008)

I've just ordered Port Red.
I was going to pass on the collection but after seeing the swatches, I wanted to get either Party Mate or Port red...
I can't wait to receive it and try it


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 2, 2008)

Great haul. I bought the quad (Nordstroms exclusive) but have concerns about Sea Cadet. It's matte and I wasn't really able to pick up much with my finger so I'm taking it with me when I go to my freestanding store and my MA will help me.

I don't care for glaze lipsticks so I'll be getting the other two as the color pay off is much better. I'll be getting all the lipglasses, love those.

I love the pigments and will be getting three as I already have Lovely Lily.


----------



## Face2Mac (May 2, 2008)

I made the mistake of getting Ahoy, There, pre-ordered online. It is too pale for my NC45- skin and being that it is a just a glaze. I was trying a glaze for the first time, it is just pale lipchap. I will try to use with a lipgloss or matte lipstick over it.


----------



## d n d (May 2, 2008)

I bought Lark About Pigment.  It reminds me a little of Pink Pearl Pigment.   I wish I would have gotten Bell Bottom pigment...I may be going back to get that!  Mutiny remind me of the blue/green in the Heatherette Trio so I will just wear that.

I tried the lusterglasses but I didn't think they looked so hot on me


----------



## amber_j (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_hi, what's your foundation color??_

 
Afraid I don't know my MAC foundation colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wear Bobbi Brown foundation in Walnut or Chestnut, depending on the season. I'm hoping to get some of the MAC foundation products matched for me this weekend. If I do, I'll let you know and also try and upload some pics of NN products swatches.


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 2, 2008)

I ordered all the eye shadows but shore leave but im thinking about getting it.I got all the pigments and I got buoy-o-buoy l/s and ensign l/g and bauteaux l/g.I can't wait for it to get here!!!!!!Im sooo excited!!!!


----------



## aziajs (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Mutiny remind me of the blue/green in the Heatherette Trio so I will just wear that._

 
I was thinking the same thing.  I thought it was just me.  I wonder how similar they are.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 2, 2008)

I was thinking about returning the "shore leaves"..but wondering how WOC was going to rock it?


----------



## quizshow (May 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I was thinking about returning the "shore leaves"..but wondering how WOC was going to rock it?_

 
I returned mine today.  It was waaay too silvery on me, I'm really looking for a warmer highlight color.  Trying out Port Red now.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quizshow* 

 
_I returned mine today. It was waaay too silvery on me, I'm really looking for a warmer highlight color. Trying out Port Red now._

 
oh really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'm returning all my e/s ..illegal cargo looks like how "quarry" e/s looks on me, but w/ a tad of shimmer...

meet fleet...hmmm I have howzat and the blue from the stowaway quad...

submarine..it's like so blah...on my skin...like I don't know...

and shore leave looks ugly on me...gosh!...I was in the rush when I got them...because needed to be somewhere...and I'm looking at it...I'm sooo warm tone...that this stuff is not working.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 3, 2008)

Is Shore Leave anything like Stila's Kitten shadow?


----------



## sharronmarie (May 3, 2008)

Ladies dont sleep on Hey, Sailor! Its a must have!!


----------



## d n d (May 3, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how Bell Bottom Pigment compares to Deep Truth e/s?  I already have Deep Truth but BB looks so pretty!!!

Someone tell me they look different on so I will have an excuse to buy Bell Bottom lol!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Can anyone tell me how Bell Bottom Pigment compares to Deep Truth e/s?  I already have Deep Truth but BB looks so pretty!!!

Someone tell me they look different on so I will have an excuse to buy Bell Bottom lol!_

 
No fear, you have an excuse to buy BBB.  I swatched the two together, and it's hard to explain, but BBB is brighter and lighter with more color pay off, a little more purply blue, and frosty.  I want to get it.  But the collection as a whole was only "ehh" to me.  I  wrote about it in my blog.


----------



## Nox (May 3, 2008)

I am not really inspired to get anything this time around.  I just don't feel excited looking at this collection.  And somebody already said it... many of those colors are dupable.


----------



## elongreach (May 3, 2008)

Well I hopped on all the shadows today.  I don't have any blues, so I thought this was a good start.  My MA gave me a sample of lark about and I also bought Mutiny and BBB.  I'll start messing around with them tonight.

I didn't buy any l/s or l/g because I spent a ton on that at CCO last weekend.  If I have any more lip stuff my head will bust from all the decisions.


----------



## aziajs (May 4, 2008)

Just picked up Love Knot.  Love it.


----------



## amber_j (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_hi, what's your foundation color??_

 
I got matched and I'm a NC50.

While I was at the MAC store I also bought Shore Leave e/s, Illegal Cargo e/s, Pandamonium e/s, Lovely Lily p/m, Mutiny p/m, Bell-Bottom p/m, and Hey Sailor l/g. And some other stuff... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I posted some swatches of the products I bought today in the swatches forum (http://specktra.net/f217/mac-naughty...ml#post1113982). My photos really don't do justice to these colours as they all have a lovely shimmer to them. In the pics they look quite flat and dull. I tried using a flash but that was just way to bright and you couldn't see half of the swatches.

HTH!


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 4, 2008)

I passed on so many colors:
Pandumonium (have it, if I didn't I might have gotten it)
Shore Leave (they come out with one of these every other collection)
Illegal Cargo (Shale just seemed like a better bid and I have enough light colors in that range, so I was really looking for something darker)....
The list could go on, but I did get (and am very happy with)

Lovely Lily (great non neutral yet subtle highlight color)
Port Red (Kickin' Red!  I'm sure if I had gotten Queens Sin in December I wouldn't have picked this up)


----------



## aziajs (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Port Red (Kickin' Red!  I'm sure if I had gotten Queens Sin in December I wouldn't have picked this up)_

 
I got Queen's Sin and still got Port Red.  They are similar but there a noticeable difference.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (May 4, 2008)

Port Red is seriously the best thing of my life right now. I'm NW45 and it really compliments my larger lips. Love love love it!


----------



## Face2Mac (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharronmarie* 

 
_Ladies dont sleep on Hey, Sailor! Its a must have!!_

 
Totally agree. A warm Pink that goes with PartyMate.


----------



## Kaycee37 (May 4, 2008)

I'm so not impressed with this collection! The pigment colors aren't rich enough for WOC, in my opinion. They are too frosty and not in the right way! The shadows are "run of the mill" the lip glosses & lipsticks are just okay!
I'll wait for the next collection.


----------



## pinkkitty08 (May 4, 2008)

Im NC45 and I absolutely love Port Red. I didn't think I would like it but I was pleasantly surprised. 

Mutiny is pretty as well. This is the first pigment I've purchased, so we'll see how that goes....

Meet the Fleet is just okay to me. I bought it but I'm thinking about returning it

Submarine is a pretty primary blue color.

Ensign is too light for me. I probably should have gotten Party Mate.


----------



## L281173 (May 4, 2008)

I checked out this collection today and I was not impressed at all.  I want the C-Shock Collection to come back.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaycee37* 

 
_I'm so not impressed with this collection! The pigment colors aren't rich enough for WOC, in my opinion. They are too frosty and not in the right way! The shadows are "run of the mill" the lip glosses & lipsticks are just okay!
I'll wait for the next collection.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have you tried any of the pigments with a base?  BBB is definitely pigmented enough for WOC and mutiny looks great under a base like Greenstroke or Otherworldly Paint Pots.


----------



## aziajs (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Have you tried any of the pigments with a base?  BBB is definitely pigmented enough for WOC and mutiny looks great under a base like Greenstroke or Otherworldly Paint Pots._

 
I could not agree more.  Use a base.  I used Sharkskin shadestick under both and they pop a lot more.  It really doesn't matter what you use.  If you try different bases I am sure you will love the color of the pigments.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 5, 2008)

Everyone thinks Mutiny and BBB are not pigmented enough. But they are!
I think some of you are having a hard time trying to figure out what base to use with these.
In my NN makeover, my MA used painterly with luna on top to give Mutiny a softer look rather than a bright look. If you want the bright look, go for paintpots like Rollickin, Otherwordly, or even Delft.
Delft and BBB look amazing together.
HTH!


----------



## amber_j (May 5, 2008)

I've been playing around with yesterday's NN purchases using different paint pots and shadesticks as a base. The colours really do pop with a base - more than I'd expected.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Everyone thinks Mutiny and BBB are not pigmented enough. But they are!
I think some of you are having a hard time trying to figure out what base to use with these.
In my NN makeover, my MA used painterly with luna on top to give Mutiny a softer look rather than a bright look. If you want the bright look, go for paintpots like Rollickin, Otherwordly, or even Delft.
Delft and BBB look amazing together.
HTH!_

 
Ditto, I actually used Delft as a base for BBB.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AfricanaEyes* 

 
_Port Red is seriously the best thing of my life right now. I'm NW45 and it really compliments my larger lips. Love love love it!_

 
I ended up buying the opposit of what I thought I'd get from this collection. I ended up getting Port Red and it is amazing, I think it will be my staple summer lip color! 

I ordered some sample of the Mutinity and BBB pigments as well. I can never put even a dent in pigments so I just don't buy them in full size (well, exceot for Vanilla).

Overall, I wasn't impressed with NN collection, waiting for Cool Heat and Color Forms now


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 5, 2008)

Surprisingly, this collection is better than I thought.  But I am too waiting patiently (yea right) for the Cool Heat and Neo Sci-Fi.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 5, 2008)

I love the stoaway quad


----------



## DelicateFlower (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharronmarie* 

 
_Ladies dont sleep on Hey, Sailor! Its a must have!!_

 
Ditto! Ditto! Ditto!


----------



## DelicateFlower (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkitty08* 

 
_Im NC45 and I absolutely love Port Red. I didn't think I would like it but I was pleasantly surprised._

 
I'm getting Port Red tomorrow.  I can't wait.


----------



## NaturalT (May 8, 2008)

Imma have to get the Port Red and the Buoy o' Buoy since I need a good neutral.
 I think Port Red would be a nice summer daytime red to my Mattene Seriously Rich (I love it!!!). I wonder what lip liner would go good with it...


----------



## user46 (May 9, 2008)

I wasn't gonna get anything, but I think I want Buoy O Buoy. I know a lot of you are saying it's just like ... chap stick, lol  but I like that "my lips but better" look.


----------



## tmdblue (May 9, 2008)

From the start I had my eye on BBB since I absolutley love blues with a hint of violet/purple in them. I also wanted to get pandamonium for a smokey eye since I missed out on Ballonacy. Illegal cargo wasn't bad but I passed. Here's what I got:

BBB p/m (beautiful)
Port Red l/s (this color is to die for and I don't even like red but I LOVE this!) It goes well with Mahogany l/l
Pandamonium e/s

Bamboom Paint (I heard so many raves about it on specktra I had to see for myself and it's amazing).

I completely forgot to swatch Mutiny, silly me. Guess I'll just have an excuse to go back.....


----------



## NaturalT (May 10, 2008)

Oky so I tried and purchased the Port RED which is super beautiful but im wondering how could work it for a summer lip color. Any suggestions?

I tried it on over at home using different lip gloss combos and lip liner and ive noticed that I get the same effect using my red sephora lip liner with a bit of goldensoft lip gelee on top so I may or may not return it (i do need the select tint so i may exchange it for this) since I found a way to dupe it with what I already have. Im already in love with my other red Seriously Rich although thats more evening like lol.

Bouy o' Bouy is a FABULOUS neutral/nude color that I would probably purchase. It looks very similar to Hug Me but Bouy o' Bouy has a special umph to it that flatters my NC45 skintone.


----------



## sdtjefferson (May 11, 2008)

Hi everyone.  I was going to pass on this initially (as my best friend keeps reminding me) but I've gotten several things.  So far i'm up to: Illegal Cargo, Meet the Fleet, Ensign, Love Knot, Port Red, and Bouy o Bouy.  And a sample of lovely lily because i'm not that into pigments.  I'm thinking of getting a back up Bouy o Bouy.  I love it.  I've worn it with a Revlon super lusterous lipgloss in Nude and it looks awesome.  

Hopefully that's it because my husband is going to freak if he finds out how much i've spent the last 2 weeks!


----------



## Raysa (May 12, 2008)

I want Mutiny and Bell Bottom piggies, Submarine and Meet the Fleet e/s, and  Party Mate and Hey Sailor...


----------



## sparletta (May 23, 2008)

Please help! Does anyone have a pic of what Love Knot l/g looks like on WOC? I'm NC45 if that helps.


----------



## mizzbeba (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *b3AuTiFuL323* 

 
_I ordered all the eye shadows but shore leave but im thinking about getting it.I got all the pigments and I got buoy-o-buoy l/s and ensign l/g and bauteaux l/g.I can't wait for it to get here!!!!!!Im sooo excited!!!!_

 
How'd you like that buoy-o-buoy on you??  I swatched it but didn't try it on so I didn't buy it.  If you have any pics of you with it on that'd be super awesome of you to share!!


----------



## vita cooper (Jun 17, 2008)

2 everyone that is trying 2 get the port red lipstick i've been trying 2 find it but alas its only a limited edition & everywhere that ive gone they dont have it!!!! i love red lipsticks & am trying 2 find a good 1. someone recommended port red 2 me & i cant find it!!!!  BWAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## lilhenna (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a Port Red for sale, but I'd also recommend Fresh Moroccan and Dubbonnet.


----------



## vita cooper (Jun 18, 2008)

i have a red that im using now thats pretty good, but thanks anyway. The color is Cherry Bomb from the Queen Collection. I tried the 2 colors that u suggested & i don't like them on me. They r 2 dark. I like bright reds & on me those 2 colors look rusty red.


----------

